# Dark Rock Pro 3 in Verbindung mit G-Skill Trident Z DDR4



## wdkhifi (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo liebe Community, 

hat jemand zufällig einen Dark Rock Pro 3 in Betrieb mit den G-Skill Trident Z? Ich besitze ein Asus Prime Z270-A. 

Meine Recherche ergab folgendes: Ram Clearance von 39mm Unterseite Kühlkörper Oberseite CPU. G-Skill Trident Z 44mm Height (keine Demontierung der heatspreader möglich)

Nun meine Rechnung: 8 mm CPU Sockel Aufbau, 2-3mm Ramsockelerhöhung. Demnach 39+8 = 47mm. Minus die 44mm Trident und die 3 mm Steckplatzerhöhung käme ich auf plus minus 0 raus  

Ich hätte gerne ein leistungsfähigere Kühlung auf meinem i7700k, akutell betreibe ich einen Scythe Ninja 4. 

Ich bitte um Hilfe o.O 

Besten Dank und Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Februar 2017)

Den vorderen 120mm habe ich bei meinem DRP3 damals ein kleines Stück nach oben geschoben und hatte in der gesamten Höhe dann rund 42mm Spielraum.
Hab gerade aber nochmal nachgesehen. Wenn man den Lüfter komplett nach oben schiebt (sodass er bündig an der schwarzen Platte anliegt), sind bis zur untersten Kante der Montageführungen (wo die Schrauben reingedreht werden) knapp 45mm frei.
Dürfte also in etwa hinkommen. Im Schlimmsten Fall lappt der Lüfter oben vielleicht 2mm über


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2017)

Solange nur der Lüfter über den RAM-Slots liegt geht das. Wäre nur ungünstig, wenn auch ein Teil des Kühlers da drüber ragt. Hängt dann davon ab, wie der Sockel platziert ist.


----------



## maule (14. Februar 2017)

Moin,

Ich kann dir nur sagen wie es in der Konstellation mit einem MSI M7 Gaming Z270 ist, so hat das mein Kumpel verbaut. 
Dort ist es so, das man an die inneren Speicherbänke im eingebauten Zustand des DRP3 nicht mehr an den Speicher heran kommt. Zwischen dem Lüfter und dem Trident Z sind dann noch ca. 2mm Luft. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir dennoch helfen.


----------



## wdkhifi (14. Februar 2017)

Servus Leute, besten Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Das hört sich stark danach an, als ob es passt um Haaresbreite und ich werde es denke die nächsten Wochen angehen. Mein Gehäuse ist das nanonxia Deep silence 3 und das bietet eine maximale Einbauhöhe von 165mm für den CPU Kühler, wenn ich den Kühler anhebe überragt dieser aber nicht die 163mm Einbauhöhe des Dark Rock Pro 3? 

Ich werde erstmal einen zweiten Lüfter auf meinen Scythe Ninja 4 draufbasteln und mir die Temps mal anschauen. Mein Problem ist, dass ohne die CPU zu köpfen, der i7700k auf 4,8ghz sehr warm wird. der Extrem-Test von prime 95 schießt da ab, begrenze ich die Rechenaufgaben auf 1344 läuft er mit 80 bis 90 ° durch. Im Game bei BF1 unter 4,8 Ghz habe ich 65 Grad, auf 4,5 Ghz knapp 60°. Eine Aufrüstung ist eben nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber mehr Kühlreserven zu besitzen ist halt schön. Wie heißt es so, besser haben als brauchen  

Grüße,
manuel

Edit: [Im Raum Kassel ist nicht zufällig jemand, der Erfahrung mit dem CPU köpfen hat? Es gibt ja vom Roman Hartung so ein nettes Tool für die Kaby Lakes, aber irgendwie traue ich mich da nicht dran, es würde mir in der Seele wehtun eine 350 Euro CPU zu schrotten :/ ]


----------



## wdkhifi (14. Februar 2017)

Im Idle mit CPU FAN 100% noch unter Prime95 unter Volllast keinerlei Temperaturunterschiede merkbar zwischen der Konfiguration 1x CPU Lüfter und 2x CPU Lüfter  

Idle ~29° (mit 1xCPU und 2x CPU Lüfter); Prime95 Small FFT's ~80,5° (nach knapp 10 Minuten jeweils mit beiden Konfigurationen) bei Standard 4,5Ghz Boosttakt auf 8 Threads. Also irgendwie wird die CPU mir zu warm... 

Naja ein Versuch wars wert; 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maule (14. Februar 2017)

Hast du eventuell schon mal über eine Wasserkühlung nachgedacht ? Vielleicht ein AIO System ? Momentan ist das Be Quiet! Silent Loop ja bei einigen stark im Focus.
Schau sonst mal in diesem Thread


----------



## wdkhifi (14. Februar 2017)

Hey jaa habe ich, das wäre dann aber mit der Investition eines neuen Gehäuse verbunden, da in das Nanonxia Deep Silence 3 kein Platz dafür vorgesehen ist :/


----------



## maule (14. Februar 2017)

Ach so, muss ehrlich gestehen, hatte mir das Gehäuse auch nicht angeschaut


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob vom Ninja 4 ausgehend nach oben hin überhaupt noch viel möglich ist. Die größeren Dual-Tower dürften nicht wahnsinnig leistungsfähiger sein. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Rahmen, wie es auch der Preis der Neuanschaffung rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## wdkhifi (14. Februar 2017)

Das befürchte ich auch. Wenn wäre es nur aus Lust an der Freude, dann könnte ich aber auch ein neues Case inkl. Wakü kaufen. Ich danke trotzdem erstmal für die Ratschläge,
Grüße


----------



## wdkhifi (8. April 2017)

Update: Mittlerweile System in das Phanteks Enthoo M Pro hineingebaut und auf meinen kleinen Hitzkopf i7700k einen Noctua NH-D15 draufgebastelt. Und Auswirkungen in Prime beim Max_Heat Test? 2-3 Grad...  auf Standardtakt zwischen 78 und 84 Grad. 

Aber da es ja den 8auer gibt, habe ich mit jetzt das Delid-Die-Mate 2  bestellt. Nächstes Vorhaben; CPU köpfen und den Dreckskleber runterkratzen und durch vernünftige Paste ersetzen und vorsichtig mit UHU Hochtemperatur Silikon das Teil wieder zusammenmachen. Ich bin gespannt *-* 

Grüße,
Manuel


----------

